# The Bay - revisited - and possibly Barlings



## Guest (Apr 23, 2007)

Will be at the coast for the comp w'end for sure, however a few of us have been talking about a couple of other spots.

Mullimburra point.

Kiola.

And a couple of other suggestions that Leigh was telling me that I cant recall, think it was depot beach?

Google earthing as we speak.


----------



## .329 (Apr 17, 2006)

It looks like I may be down at the Bay each weekend for the next few weeks, so would definately like to come along to a session or two...


----------



## garrick (Sep 2, 2006)

I am also considering going down again. there are a few fish with my name on them. Will let you know closer to the date.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWTQCzV0AACJfgAASUAeAAqUkUCo/7/+gMACm0NVPxKfop+qNA/VA/VAYmT1Gg1T1HpNBkaaAAAACUTTUnqaBpk2oABkaeoQCugySoi8xabxWtqkfq65klmmZNR+GNGlTDprPPyb5va9p86QQ6wO0UVdKYIXE7MhYFkMSMnKaEbrWGM+HPHF5WYM3FTxX2sG/ZLJicEmol8Lyk9RVG40jpKSl1qZCDD1XaTAS0iQk7HZlCALNjTQSwrPJ4SEIbWqDQ7oqsO764bFKrngjChGStblQpGuSE/4u5IpwoSBoBZq6


----------



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

Hi,

Should be at The Bay on the Friday, Saturday & Sunday of that weekend (5/6)

Will also be there from Anzac Day until the following Sunday - wont have PC access so anybody wishing to catch up will have to SMS or phone me.

Cheers,

Bart70


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

I'm keen for a trip anytime, I've got a score to settle with a hardware-headed predator - will keep an eye on trip reports :wink:

Can any Canberrites give me a good website for checking weather down the coast? I'm flirting with the idea of a day trip this Saturday. Cheers


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Thanks a lot Kim, Saturday actually looks really good weather-wise.


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

where is Barlings exactly guys/gals .. ive looked up in my explore oz book but dont see listed in index???


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Barlings Beach is in between Bateman's Bay and Moruya, see map below:


----------



## mal.com (Feb 10, 2007)

Y-Knot Hi......... Barlings beach is between Rosedale and Broulee, 15km south of Batemans Bay.

Kim, Red, Y-Knot & Squidder, I would like to turn up this Sat also, for a change of scenery. Also I was gunna fish with Hans on Sunday, so we might both turn up then. I hope the weather improves at present conditions are revolting, rain. wind S, S/E 20-30 kn's & Ruffffffffffffff sea 

If any ever wants to hire a unit at Barlings Van park ours is available $60 /night for up to 7 people (*BUT YOU* have to pay an extra $10/head /adult to the van park). PM for unit information & bookings.

cheers

mal


----------



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

Hi Guys,

Did not get to Batemans Bay today - wife and child are not well - will be heading down early tomorrow (Thurs) morning.

Will prolly be doing a Narooma trip to look at a new reel - hopefully Thursday.....and at some time Friday am introducing a friend to Yakk'in in a Hobie....so fishing will be a little limited until Saturday (maybe except for a few hrs here and there on Friday maybe.....)

I am not on-call for work this week so was thinking of trying maybe upper Bumbo, or maybe even Nelligen....

Guys who have my number dont hesitate to text/call and see what we can organise.

Cheers,

Bart70


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Hmmm, not too sure about a Saturday Bay trip now, 15-20 knot Nth winds are forecast for Saturday morning at Moruya. I'll make a decision based on tomorrow's forecast. If I end up doing the trip it will be a day trip, aiming to launch at 7:30-8 (depart CBR at 5-5:30am) and leave late arvo, I'll have a spare spot for a person and their kayak if anyone is keen :wink:


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2007)

Squidder said:


> I'll have a spare spot for a person and their kayak if anyone is keen :wink:


I might just take you up on that Jason, BTW northerlies are a pretty good wind direction to fish off Maloneys I'd reckon.

Can you pm me your mobile no. I lost it when my phone decided to swim in LBG at 40 feet :lol:


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Funda said:


> northerlies are a pretty good wind direction to fish off Maloneys I'd reckon


Groovy  PM sent :wink:


----------



## mal.com (Feb 10, 2007)

I'm gunna try to get out tomorrow (Fri) morning as the weekend forecast isnt all that flash, 6: 00 Barlings Beach.

all welcome

cheer'z

mal de mer


----------



## garrick (Sep 2, 2006)

I am going to be in Narooma for the weekend so please send me a text if you guys caught any thing. Planning to fish from Tuross to Tilba area. Are mostly going to focus on estuary fishing due to the bad weather coming in.

If any one knows where to go to in the Narooma estuary Please let me know. Only been in there once with no success.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWXgAP1MAADNfgAASUWXUkqwz0Ao/7/+gMAD6rYNU2mlG1Mm1Bk8UaNPTSAepoAaoaGQAAAAAAANNJoENRMm0DQJpoMQbEITdvqZDiee0yve7oVdIfl+a8u/pAPPYpOoQhIvcszNRStfV5hQ/9RmkmmUNfj1xjGNftiwVYu7QTJAB3ifBii5s7Dh3/+kfeHgFoyZoNhHE2FuC8xAVG0F1+HKySZJ1T0n8wBX9IOOZelCBiQJmLrkC1qW5XrsfY4xkzm3uqZKwpIq7L3NRMChJMLWpGPr9NQciV0LyRlCYPC8YKSl5wcDThRJW56SFa9fbUnfRmKQrV9wpoY3PibMqjBWGl6G1RXYsKohlpiGFPRZzRRRzRGTLEeRdyRThQkHgAP1M


----------



## garrick (Sep 2, 2006)

Thanks Red. Looks like you had a great time. Will let you know how it went


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Grrr, forecast for Saturday looks a bit grim, they're forecasting 20 knot Nth Easterly winds by 8:30 am :x

Allan, what do you reckon?


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2007)

Squidder said:


> Grrr, forecast for Saturday looks a bit grim, they're forecasting 20 knot Nth Easterly winds by 8:30 am :x
> 
> Allan, *what do you reckon?*


Bring it on !! 

Just got back from buying a rainbird wet weather breathable jacket n pants :wink:

As Kim said the wind wont be to bad there, just wont be able to duck round the corner at Yella rock.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Sweet, I suppose if the wind really cranks up we've always got the estuaries to fall back on.


----------



## mal.com (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi all..... I had a look at Barlings this morning and piked out. there was an onshore slop & light SW west wind, and it looked very cold  I went around the corner to Guerilla Bay and it didn't look any more inviting, so I went down to Moruya near the airport & had a bit of a paddle around.

I chucked a variety of bits of expensive plastic and a couple of hard thingos around for ziltch, but it was beautiful morning being out there and I didn't have to go & clean fish after.  Also it was bloody cold, I had the wetty with me, & I should have worn it.

Im still keen for a weekend fish if conditions allow, my new GPS just arrive so I have another manual to study. 

cheers

Mal de mar


----------



## mal.com (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi All.......... another guy & me are going to have a look at Barlings 7:00 tomorrow, Sat (28th) morning, Its pretty calm now and things have flattened down a bit today.

Not sure where everyone else will be.

Cheers

Mal


----------

